# Who is going?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

So who is going out for tree rats on the opener? I will be in the Portage Co.
woods by 8am (would be sooner but have a responsibility that cannot wait). It will be squirrels in the morning and dove in the evening. 

Also gonna go fishing/goose hunting on friday!

Let's hear your plans


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

yeah i will be out at spencer lake and at wellington for doves in the morning and squirrels during the day.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

As soon as I get home from work it's into the woods ....... Union county. Probably won't have time for doves until Sunday.
T


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I guess I'll drive down to Grand river and maybe over to Mosquito to Dove hunt, if things are too slow. I leave tree rats until the leaves turn and the temperatures drop. Just a better time to just sit in the woods.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Goose in the morning and tree rats/scouting in the evening. My gps died and I a large puddle to locate before duck opens.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Going to try and get out on Friday for them!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Last triple check shooting session today. Cleaning the guns this morning and going to check zero one last time before the morning opener.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Leaving for my camp after work today. 5 days of Goose, Dove and squirrel.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

truck load of wood +
quad loaded +
coolers packed +
guns sighted in +
off 2 camp we go
will be hunting northern part of jefferson co.
twister

ruger 22/45 scoped
ruger mark 2
savage mark 2 with sweet 22 scope


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I would love to be out there tomorrow morning but I just can't skip out of work. I'll have to settle for Saturday morning and Sunday. I along with another family member will be heading south into the Ross/Pike County area for our yearly Labor Day weekend hunt. We will hit the Scioto Trails Forest at Daybreak Sat. and then mosey on into Pike County to a Farm around noonish where we will set up camp for the night. We may do an evening hunt depending on our bag limit. We will either hunt the farm Sunday or perhaps slip back over to the Forest. Anyway in the years past we have done pretty well and are anticipating a great time no matter what.... Good luck to all. !#


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Bull, I like the TRUE, NECESSARY OR KIND quote....making a sign to hang in my school bus!


----------



## NoLimitzMan0 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hoping to get out for Dove and Goose very soon. The next couple of days hopefully!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

would've loved to get out yesterday or even today but between classes and the freaking heat/humidity, im afraid i would lose the meat.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Well we did go to the forest just as planned. Man was it ever hot... sheesh.... sweat in the eyes, skeeters buzzin all over ya.... what a weekend. But ya know what? We still had a good time. The hunting wasn't as good as we had hoped it would be I managed to bag 3 Saturday morning and only one more Sunday morning. My buddy got two Saturday and none Sunday. The Hickory trees in that area are all bare. There are some pignut here and there but not a lot. Walnut looked to be about the best bet for mast. Some oaks had acorns but nothing like last year. Kinda weird but these things do happen. I have heard that north east of Columbus the hickory there are just plumb loaded so I'll have to change hunting areas. I'm heading east this weekend we shall see what is in that neck of the woods. I think the weekend after that I'll go north. Well Hope y'all have had some luck. It was great just to get out.... I just hope the heat wave is over. I hate the heat. Oh one more thing, We managed to escape the wrath of the "CHIGGERS".... That is a super +.... !#!#!#


----------

